# Craigslist - Columbus



## Kato (May 1, 2019)

https://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/d/dublin-vintage-bicycles-for-sale/6876022455.html

Interesting.....prices seem very good
Wheels / tires on Keystone could be worth a decent $$$
Other bikes etc in the garage

I'd be calling except I'm selling and thinking about getting rid of most of mine

Good Luck !!!
Kato


----------



## Kato (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Kato (May 1, 2019)

Quick CABE search on the Keystone - looks like it could have been Shoe3's old bikes............
Springfield where Shoe lived is right outside / just west of Columbus where the bikes are in Dublin
If they are his olds bikes hopefully they'll go to the right folks !!!!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-teens-keystone-road-racer-rider-27-wheels.132790/


----------



## Reesatheresa (May 1, 2019)

Someone should definitely snag up these bikes and help make room in this person's garage! [emoji6] this is actually my husband's listing @OldBikeGuy77. The Keystone did belong to the late Phil Scott. It is a really cool bike. The wheels on it were ones Phil purchased through a connection of his for my husband. The Higgins is a fun bike and has at least $200 in parts. Both bikes are also listed on Facebook Marketplace under my account. 

We do have other bikes in the garage. Some could be for sale depending on the offer. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2019)

Reesatheresa said:


> Someone should definitely snag up these bikes and help make room in this person's garage! [emoji6] this is actually my husband's listing @OldBikeGuy77. The Keystone did belong to the late Phil Scott. It is a really cool bike. The wheels on it were ones Phil purchased through a connection of his for my husband. The Higgins is a fun bike and has at least $200 in parts. Both bikes are also listed on Facebook Marketplace under my account.
> 
> We do have other bikes in the garage. Some could be for sale depending on the offer.
> 
> ...



Don't happen to have a girls Shelby Speedline in that garage for sale do you?  LOL.  Can't blame a guy for trying.

TIM


----------



## Reesatheresa (May 1, 2019)

blasterracing said:


> Don't happen to have a girls Shelby Speedline in that garage for sale do you? LOL. Can't blame a guy for trying.
> 
> TIM



[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
Nope. 

But here are some photos. 







Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2019)

Reesatheresa said:


> [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> Nope.
> 
> But here are some photos. View attachment 989993View attachment 989994View attachment 989995
> ...



Just thought I would check.  Hope all is well with you and your family.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 3, 2019)

Early 1900s Keystone Racer has been sold for those sending me messages about it. Thanks for the inquiries.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (May 3, 2019)

Anxiously waiting for its arrival 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 5, 2019)

JC Higgins bicycle has been sold

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

